# Trump hebt Datenschutz für Nicht-US-Bürger auf



## Asphyxia (27. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Trump hebt Datenschutz für Nicht-US-Bürger auf* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Trump hebt Datenschutz für Nicht-US-Bürger auf


----------



## Akaviri (27. Januar 2017)

sehr gut, trump hält ein was er versprochen hat!
auch hier in europa wirds immer enger für diese NWO globalisten, und das ist auch gut so.
grenzen zu und asylrecht abschaffen.

ps.: wenn euch meine meinung nicht schmeckt, dann bringt keine politik news! ihr seid eine gaming news seite.
solang ihr objectiv und sachlich bleibt ok, aber wenn ihr anfängt wie die gamestar, bin ich weg.


----------



## weazz1980 (27. Januar 2017)

Akaviri schrieb:


> sehr gut, trump hält ein was er versprochen hat!
> auch hier in europa wirds immer enger für diese NWO globalisten, und das ist auch gut so.
> grenzen zu und asylrecht abschaffen.



Du reisst deine Klappe auch nur so weit auf, weil du in einem "sicheren" Land lebst... 

Zukünftig heisst es dann: Tja, sie haben leider Pech gehabt, sie sind halt im falschen Land gebohren. Viel Glück beim nächsten Mal...


----------



## HanFred (27. Januar 2017)

Akaviri schrieb:


> solang ihr objectiv und sachlich bleibt ok, aber wenn ihr anfängt wie die gamestar, bin ich weg.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireball8 (27. Januar 2017)

Akaviri schrieb:


> sehr gut, trump hält ein was er versprochen hat!
> auch hier in europa wirds immer enger für diese NWO globalisten, und das ist auch gut so.
> grenzen zu und asylrecht abschaffen.
> 
> ...



Angemeldet, um allen zu zeigen, was für ein toller AfD-Wähler man ist? Wow


----------



## Loosa (27. Januar 2017)

Akaviri schrieb:


> asylrecht abschaffen.



Du willst die Verfassung abschaffen? 
Und was sollen NWO globalisten sein?


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Januar 2017)

Akaviri schrieb:


> ps.: wenn euch meine meinung nicht schmeckt, dann bringt keine politik news! ihr seid eine gaming news seite.
> solang ihr objectiv und sachlich bleibt ok, aber wenn ihr anfängt wie die gamestar, bin ich weg.



Ach, weißte was?

Die Community hier ist eigentlich ganz froh, wenn solche Vögel wie Du ganz schnell wieder einen Abflug machen. Und die Seitenbetreiber vermutlich auch.

In dem Sinne, gute Reise.


----------



## Artes (27. Januar 2017)

Is echt selten das man sich hier so einig ist aber ja *wink* machs gut.

So mal im ernst. Was heist das nun? Hat diese Anordnung echte Auswirkungen oder ist das Symbolpolitik?


----------



## Enisra (27. Januar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> wenn solche Vögel wie Du ganz schnell wieder einen Abflug machen. Und die Seitenbetreiber vermutlich auch.
> 
> In dem Sinne, gute Reise.



Ja, ich hoffe der macht sich mit der Reichsflugscheibe ganz schnell wieder zurück in die Hohlerde


----------



## Theojin (27. Januar 2017)

Ach, das Trumpeltier ist auch hier allgegenwärtig. Der macht doch sowieso keine 4 Jahre. Entweder stirbt er den Tod der blauen Pille, oder es wird für ihn der ballistische Rückzug aus der Politik gewählt, vielleicht ja diesmal besser als seinerzeit mit Oswald.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2017)

ignoriert den troll doch einfach...


----------



## Loosa (27. Januar 2017)

Artes schrieb:


> So mal im ernst. Was heist das nun? Hat diese Anordnung echte Auswirkungen oder ist das Symbolpolitik?



Wie alles sonst bisher - muss man abwarten. Anordnungen könnten genausogut mein Wunschzettel für Weihnachten sein. Obama hatte angeordnet Guantanamo zu schließen...
Anordnung ist was er will, danach muss man gucken was Geldbeutel, Gesetz und alle anderen mit Mitsprache dazu sagen.

Zu dem Thema:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GZVzvyZ07o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ignoriert den troll doch einfach...


... meinst du jetzt Trump oder den User?


----------



## Rabowke (27. Januar 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie alles sonst bisher - muss man abwarten. Anordnungen könnten genausogut mein Wunschzettel für Weihnachten sein. Obama hatte angeordnet Guantanamo zu schließen...
> Anordnung ist was er will, danach muss man gucken was Geldbeutel, Gesetz und alle anderen mit Mitsprache dazu sagen.
> [...]


Obama konnte sagen was er wollte, die Republikaner haben sich dagegen gestellt und mit der Mehrheit, vor allem jetzt, können sie machen was sie wollen.

Hätte Obama den Rückhalt im Senat gehabt, d.h. Mehrheit bei den Demokraten, hätte er wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr umgesetzt.


----------



## steel2000 (27. Januar 2017)

Das Ganze wäre ja ganz lustig (Die besten / unglaublichsten Geschichten schreiben eben das Leben), wenn es sich nicht um den gewählten Präsidenten der größten Weltmacht handelt. Da werden manche Amerikaner ebenso ihre Entscheidung bereuen, wie die Briten mit ihrem Ausstieg aus dem Euro (Sofern es wirklich dazu kommt). Sicherlich ist / wäre längst nicht alles super, weder unter Clinton noch bei Merkel. Und Protest hin oder her - aber manches schließt sich eben als Alternative aus. Überhaupt findet das ganze Nörgeln auf verdammt hohem Niveau statt - angesichts dessen, was das Leben in anderen Erdteilen betrifft.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... meinst du jetzt Trump oder den User?


ich würde gerne sagen beide. nur dummerweise ist das beim us-präsidenten nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## Asphyxia (27. Januar 2017)

Artes schrieb:


> Is echt selten das man sich hier so einig ist aber ja *wink* machs gut.
> 
> So mal im ernst. Was heist das nun? Hat diese Anordnung echte Auswirkungen oder ist das Symbolpolitik?




Aktuell bedeutet das: die USA speichert wieder alle persönlichen Daten und verfügt darüber, wie es ihr beliebt. Solange das Shield-Abkommen nicht ausdrücklich in dem unantastbaren Rahmen bleibt, bedeutet das, dass die EU reagieren muss, da gegen das Abkommen verstoßen wird. 
Für Gamer heißt das, dass im schlimmsten Fall bei Sanktionen kein Steam, kein PSN, kein Microsoft-Xbox-Store, kein YouTube, kein Twitch, kein Facebook etc. zur Verfügung stehen. 
Aber das sind angesichts der Auswirkungen auf die Wirtschaft wohl noch die geringsten Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

Asphyxia schrieb:


> Aktuell bedeutet das: die USA speichert wieder alle persönlichen Daten und verfügt darüber, wie es ihr beliebt. Solange das Shield-Abkommen nicht ausdrücklich in dem unantastbaren Rahmen bleibt, bedeutet das, dass die EU reagieren muss, da gegen das Abkommen verstoßen wird.
> Für Gamer heißt das, dass im schlimmsten Fall bei Sanktionen kein Steam, kein PSN, kein Microsoft-Xbox-Store, kein YouTube, kein Twitch, kein Facebook etc. zur Verfügung stehen.


 Wie meinst du das? ^^ Weil die EU die Dienste dann blockiert quasi als "Strafe" ? So was ist nun echt nicht vorstellbar. Da würde die EU vorher andere Dinge als Druckmittel nutzen, denn m it dem Abschalten solcher Dienste würde dann für die Mehrheit der EU-Bürger nicht Trump, sondern die EU zum "Bösewicht".


----------



## HanFred (27. Januar 2017)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Da werden manche Amerikaner ebenso ihre Entscheidung bereuen, wie die Briten mit ihrem Ausstieg aus dem Euro (Sofern es wirklich dazu kommt).



In der Währungsunion waren die Briten nie drin.


----------



## belakor602 (27. Januar 2017)

Dachte mir dass werden witzige 4 Jahre wo man Amerika auslachen kann mit Trump, aber das wurde ja in nullkommanix für die eigene Haut unlustig.


----------



## Orzhov (27. Januar 2017)

Auf seine ganz eigene Art macht Trump Politik wieder interessant. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asphyxia (27. Januar 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? ^^ Weil die EU die Dienste dann blockiert quasi als "Strafe" ? So was ist nun echt nicht vorstellbar. Da würde die EU vorher andere Dinge als Druckmittel nutzen, denn m it dem Abschalten solcher Dienste würde dann für die Mehrheit der EU-Bürger nicht Trump, sondern die EU zum "Bösewicht".



Die EU wird sicher erst auf andere Druckmittel setzen, das wäre ja auch für unsere Wirtschaft sehr unvernünftig, die Zugänge zu sperren. Aber man kann nicht ausschließen, dass Trump als Gegenschlag uns den Zugang zu US-Diensten sperrt. Dem Mann kann man leider alles zutrauen.


----------



## nuuub (27. Januar 2017)

> Aktuell bedeutet das: die USA speichert wieder alle persönlichen Daten und verfügt darüber, wie es ihr beliebt.



Was heißt den "Aktuell" ?

Ist doch schon seit den 90er so. Das Echelon Programm, Bad Aibling.

Jeden Tag fahren in Amerika 30 000 NSA Mitarbeiter, die Übersetzer, ganz normal zu Arbeit. Setzen sich an einen Computer, rufen die Dateien auf die ihnen zugewiesen worden sind, übersetzen sie, und entscheiden ob sie wichtig sind und nochmal überprüft werden sollen oder nicht. Es sind E-mails, SMS Nachrichten, Facebook Nachrichten usw. aus der ganzen Welt. 

Alleine in der Abteilung "Middle East" arbeiteten im Jahr 2010 ca. 6500 Übersetzer.

Es reicht wenn ich hier "Bombe" schreibe, und schon landet es auf dem Server. In ein paar Tagen wird diesen Beitrag ein übersetzter auf dem Bildschirm haben. 

Diese ganzen Abmachungen zwischen der USA und der EU sind doch nicht mal das Papier wert auf welchem sie stehen. Das EU-US Shield abkommen ist doch nur ein Stück Papier um die Bürger zu beruhigen. Was an sich unnötig war, ein Held des 21 Jahrhundert wie Snowden klärt die Welt auf, und kaum einer regt sich auf. 

Die NSA hat gemacht was sie will, sie macht was sie will, und sie wird auch weiterhin machen was sie will.


----------



## schokoeis (27. Januar 2017)

Wird mal Zeit das die EU Amazon, Facebook und Google dazu zwingt ihre Steuern in den Ländern zu zahlen wo die Dienste angeboten werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2017)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Wird mal Zeit das die EU Amazon, Facebook und Google dazu zwingt ihre Steuern in den Ländern zu zahlen wo die Dienste angeboten werden.


Und das soll jetzt genau was bringen? 

Hier geht's ja um Datenschutz und Steuern haben damit erstmal rein gar nichts zu tun.


Ich sehe das ganze ziemlich kritisch. Datenschutz ist, dem Web sei Dank, mit Sicherheit kein nationales Problem, sondern ein globales. Wenn jeder Idiot dies bezüglich sein eigenes Süppchen kochen will, dann wird das ganz arge Probleme mit sich bringen. Auch Firmen, die Server sowohl in den USA haben, als auch in der EU, werden davon keinesfalls profitieren.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte die Daily Show nicht mal lustige Hosts? Der Typ ist ja mal ein totaler Blindgänger da können sich die Gag-Schreiber noch so viel Mühe geben.


----------



## schokoeis (27. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und das soll jetzt genau was bringen?
> 
> Hier geht's ja um Datenschutz und Steuern haben damit erstmal rein gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> ...



Politisch würde es zeigen das wir als Partner uns nicht alles gefallen lassen. Ist aber eh egal, die US-Dienste sch*** auf Datenschutz und nun können sie ihn sogar offiziell ignorieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2017)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Politisch würde es zeigen das wir als Partner uns nicht alles gefallen lassen. Ist aber eh egal, die US-Dienste sch*** auf Datenschutz und nun können sie ihn sogar offiziell ignorieren.


Ein
Ein "Zeichen setzen" sollte aber auch n Sinn haben. Einen Zweck. Ein Ergebnis. Wenn FB und Co. plötzlich Steuern zahlen müssten, würde das meiner Meinung nach nur folgende Konsequenzen haben: 
1. Diese Firmen stellen den Betrieb in der EU oder in Deutschland ein 
2. Es wird noch mehr als ohnehin auf Datenschutz geschissen. Es werden noch mehr Daten erfasst, beispielsweise mittels Zwang zum Telefonnummer angeben (was bisher ja nur eine Möglichkeit der Verifizierung war), oder eben gleich mal die ganze konkrete Wohnadresse angeben. Denn Daten bedeuten Geld.  

Das ist natürlich Worst Case, aber möglich.


----------



## macnesium (27. Januar 2017)

Asphyxia schrieb:


> Die EU wird sicher erst auf andere Druckmittel setzen, das wäre ja auch für unsere Wirtschaft sehr unvernünftig, die Zugänge zu sperren. Aber man kann nicht ausschließen, dass Trump als Gegenschlag uns den Zugang zu US-Diensten sperrt. Dem Mann kann man leider alles zutrauen.



Ganz schön naiv sowas von sich zu geben und über die aktuelle Situation in Deutschland offensichtlich nix zu wissen. Hier darf der BND seit anfang des Jahres doch auch alles. Stichwort "virtuelles Ausland". Einfach mal die Vorträge vom CCC dazu angucken und staunen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2017)

Asphyxia schrieb:


> Die EU wird sicher erst auf andere Druckmittel setzen, das wäre ja auch für unsere Wirtschaft sehr unvernünftig, die Zugänge zu sperren. Aber man kann nicht ausschließen, dass Trump als Gegenschlag uns den Zugang zu US-Diensten sperrt. Dem Mann kann man leider alles zutrauen.


 Da würden aber dann die entsprechenden Firmen (zusätzlich dazu, dass sie Klagen einreichen würden und mehr) dafür sorgen, dass es "Backup"-Server gibt, die für "uns" erreichbar sind. Trump darf denen ja nicht verbieten, ihre Dienste usw. anzubieten.


----------



## schokoeis (27. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein
> Ein "Zeichen setzen" sollte aber auch n Sinn haben. Einen Zweck. Ein Ergebnis. Wenn FB und Co. plötzlich Steuern zahlen müssten, würde das meiner Meinung nach nur folgende Konsequenzen haben:
> 1. Diese Firmen stellen den Betrieb in der EU oder in Deutschland ein
> 2. Es wird noch mehr als ohnehin auf Datenschutz geschissen. Es werden noch mehr Daten erfasst, beispielsweise mittels Zwang zum Telefonnummer angeben (was bisher ja nur eine Möglichkeit der Verifizierung war), oder eben gleich mal die ganze konkrete Wohnadresse angeben. Denn Daten bedeuten Geld.
> ...



Hmmm wenn Firmen die in Deutschland Geschäfte machen auch in Deutschland Steuern zahlen, halte ich das durchaus für sinnvoll, ich sag mal das ist eigentlich unabhängig von dem was Trump grad so treibt überfällig. Und wenn Facebook in Europa zu macht, hab ich tatsächlich nicht wirklich ein Problem damit. Man hat immerhin noch die Wahl ob man diese Dienste zu den evtl. entstehenden Bedingungen nutzen will.


----------



## nuuub (27. Januar 2017)

> 1. Diese Firmen stellen den Betrieb in der EU oder in Deutschland ein



Du solltest den deutschen Markt nicht so unterschätzen.

Was die Kaufkraft angeht, ist Deutschland immer noch unangefochten auf Platz 1 in Europa.

Kein Konzern würde sich freiwillig aus dem Deutschen Markt zurückziehen.

Wenn die deutschen Politiker "cojones" hätten, würden sie die Karte öfter ausspielen. Aber was wollen wir von denen erwarten? Die meisten werden nebenbei von den Konzernen bezahlt, Stichwort "Beraterverträge", und die anderen haben einfach keinen Rückgrat, Stichwort "Das Merkel".


----------



## martin4515 (27. Januar 2017)

nuuub schrieb:


> Du solltest den deutschen Markt nicht so unterschätzen.
> 
> Was die Kaufkraft angeht, ist Deutschland immer noch unangefochten auf Platz 1 in Europa.
> 
> ...





Wir haben ja auch so tolle Alternativen zu Merkel was?
Etwa jemand aus der SPD ??

Die wird sowieso wieder gewählt wir haben doch sonst niemand, ich würde sie nicht wählen aber es kommt so.

Und mal eine andere Frage wieso werden die Unternehmen per Gesetzt nicht dazu verpflichtet das die Server in den jeweiligen Land sind und nicht in den USA, macht Russland und China doch genau so.
Zugegeben nicht die besten Beispiele für Freiheit Staaten aber nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2017)

Na guck, alles wieder gut.


----------



## Vordack (28. Januar 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ignoriert den troll doch einfach...



Lol, im ersten Augenblick hab ich gedacht Du meinst Donald


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Januar 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hatte die Daily Show nicht mal lustige Hosts? Der Typ ist ja mal ein totaler Blindgänger da können sich die Gag-Schreiber noch so viel Mühe geben.


Ich finde Trevor Noah unterhaltsam und lustig. Und jede Pointe ist ein Treffer.


----------



## Tori1 (28. Januar 2017)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Du reisst deine Klappe auch nur so weit auf, weil du in einem "sicheren" Land lebst...
> 
> Zukünftig heisst es dann: Tja, sie haben leider Pech gehabt, sie sind halt im falschen Land gebohren. Viel Glück beim nächsten Mal...




Das könnte dann für die betreffenden eine Motivation sein in ihrem eigenen Land aufzuräumen und Wiederstand zu leisten.
Wenn der einfache Weg die Flucht ist und keiner die Drecksarbeit machen will/muss hört der Krieg nie auf.   
Ich werde das aber nicht bewerten... Ich bin in ca. 8 Jahren auch angehender Wirtschaftsflüchtling   (Schweiz-->Deutschland) man schaut halt wo es besser ist.
und das Land wird dann geflutet.

Ich selber halte nicht viel von Trump und seinen Anfällen aber immerhin spuckt er in die Hände und baut sich seine Holzwege.


----------



## Batze (28. Januar 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 2. Es wird noch mehr als ohnehin auf Datenschutz geschissen. Es werden noch mehr Daten erfasst, beispielsweise mittels Zwang zum Telefonnummer angeben (was bisher ja nur eine Möglichkeit der Verifizierung war), oder eben gleich mal die ganze konkrete Wohnadresse angeben. Denn Daten bedeuten Geld.
> 
> Das ist natürlich Worst Case, aber möglich.


Gab es doch alles schon. Zu meiner Zeit musste man wenn man wenn man eine Mail Adresse z.B. bei web.de haben wollte seine Wohnadresse angeben. Nach kurzer Zeit bekam man einen Brief in dem dann der Freischaltcode enthalten war. Also das ist alles keine Sache der heutigen Zeit.

Wenn Trump die Datenschutzrechte der EU Bürger aushebelt also ich glaube kaum das er sich auch bei den wirklich großen US Firmen Freunde damit macht, den auch wenn die Herren in Brüssel lieber die Größe eines Klos normalisieren wollen, also das werden die sich sicherlich nicht so ohne weiteres gefallen lassen.
Da kann man ganz schnell mal den Stecker bei einigen Sachen ziehen oder sehr beschränken, bzw. der EU Bürger selbst nimmt keine US Dienste mehr in Anspruch. Und ich glaube kaum das die USA auf gut 750 Millionen Kunden verzichten können mit ihren ganzen Online Diensten.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Januar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich finde Trevor Noah unterhaltsam und lustig. Und jede Pointe ist ein Treffer.


Tja, Comedians sind halt Geschmackssache. Ich finde die Art des Mannes einfach unlustig. Hätten Jon Stewart oder John Oliver die gleichen Gags gebracht hätte ich vermutlich drüber gelacht. Wundert mich zumindest nicht das gut 35% des Publikums verloren gingen mit Trevor Noah als Host.


----------



## Amosh (28. Januar 2017)

Vordack schrieb:


> Lol, im ersten Augenblick hab ich gedacht Du meinst Donald


Naja... Donald ist ja auch ein Troll. Nur einer mit sehr viel politischer Macht. ^^


----------



## Loosa (28. Januar 2017)

Will mal anmerken, dass die EU dafür verantwortlich ist unsere Daten zu schützen.

Dem Präsidenten kann der Datenschutz von Ausländern erstmal reichlich egal sein. Falls er das Abkommen wirklich aufkündigt, was sich im Update des Artikels nicht mehr ganz so liest, wäre es Aufgabe der EU dafür zu sorgen, dass unsere Daten nicht auf US Servern landen.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Obama konnte sagen was er wollte, die Republikaner haben sich dagegen gestellt und mit der Mehrheit, vor allem jetzt, können sie machen was sie wollen.
> 
> Hätte Obama den Rückhalt im Senat gehabt, d.h. Mehrheit bei den Demokraten, hätte er wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr umgesetzt.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Die Mehrheit der Republikaner ist erdrückend und gibt Trump viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Kann man nur hoffen, dass "seine" Partei nicht bei jedem Irrsinn mitmacht. Aber selbst gemäßigte Reps haben genug irre Ideen.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (29. Januar 2017)

Also der hat echt was gegen Ausländer . Mann könnte fast schon denken das er ein Narzi ist . Damit sind ja nicht nur die Mexikana gemeint .... USA Hitler 2.0 wunder mich nicht wenn bald die Fabriken zu 90% auf aufrüsten ausgelegt sind


----------



## SnakeP (29. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube Obama hat im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten schon genug Schaden angerichtet.
Ich sage nur:

- massiver Ausbau und Einsatz der dem Präsidenten direkt unterstellten (nicht Senat oder Kongress) JSOC-Truppen und Ausrüstung (siehe dazu die BBC/ARD "Doku Schmutzige Kriege - Die geheimen Kommandoaktionen der USA"
- Verdopplung der Staatsverschuldung
- mehr Angriffe auf souveräne Länder als jeder Präsident vor ihm (Drohnen, Einsatzteams etc). Syrien, Lybien, Pakistan, Irak, Mali, Nigeria, Sudan, Somalia etc
- Drohnentote bis 2012 circa 3500. Drohnenangriffe in souveräne Länder benötigen immer die Zustimmung und Unterschrift des Präsidenten.
- Massiver Ausbau der Repressionen und Verfolgung von whistleblowern
- massiver Ausbau der Einschüchterung von Journalisten (z.B. Gesetz zur Offenlegung aller Quellen)
- affordable care act so wie er eingeführt wurde. Verdient jemand 1000 $ muss er 200 $ Krankenbeitrag zahlen, kann er sich dies nicht leisten muss er 100 $ Nichtbeteiligung zahlen. Hinzu kommt, dass sich die meisten Versicherer bereits aus dem regional bezogenem System verabschiedet haben und die Leute keine Versicherung abschließen können, trotzdem aber strafen zahlen müssen.
- von den Arbeitsmarktzahlen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


Zum Hauptthema:
US Datenschutzgesetze und ähnliches galten noch nie für andere Länder.


----------



## Martina (30. Januar 2017)

SnakeP schrieb:


> Ich glaube Obama hat im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten schon genug Schaden angerichtet.




So so ...du hast also Ahnung von allem ?
Immer erstaunlich wie viele gute Politiker doch überall in uns schlummern


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2017)

SnakeP schrieb:


> - affordable care act so wie er eingeführt wurde. Verdient jemand 1000 $ muss er 200 $ Krankenbeitrag zahlen, kann er sich dies nicht leisten muss er 100 $ Nichtbeteiligung zahlen.


... und was ist schlecht daran?



> - von den Arbeitsmarktzahlen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.


... die natürlich einzig und alleine Schuld des Präsidenten sind und nicht etwa von Firmenpolitik, Outsourcing, Konkurrenz- und Profitdenken und der gesamten Import/Exportsituation  ...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und was ist schlecht daran?


Nichts. Eigentlich.

Viele Amerikaner sehen es aber als Bevormundung, dass ihnen jemand vorschreibt, dass sie etwas machen *müssen*.

Die Krankenversicherung war schon immer freiwillig in Amerika und ist damit ein, mehr oder minder, großer Einschnitt in ihren Nettolohn.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele Amerikaner nicht wissen bzw. ignorieren, was für gewaltige und immense Kosten auf sie zukommen, wenn sie Krankenhausrechnungen etc.pp. privat zahlen müssen. Nicht viele sind daran schon zu Grunde gegangen ... aber eine Bevormundung ist trotzdem schlimmer!!11eins.


----------

